# [GTK] - Ein Bild mit Text umfliessen? Wie ordne ich die Widgets da an?



## MC Breit (26. Juli 2004)

Hi!
Also, ich hab jetzt alles soweit mit den trees etc hinbekommen..
Jetzt hab ich vorerst für den Viewer das letze problem, und zwar muss ich daten wiedergeben..
Diese enthalten eine reihe von texten und immer ein Bild..
Das Bild soll rehcts oben in der Ecke sein, und der Text links und unten Herrumfließen..
Jetzt hab ich am anfang gedacht, ok, da nehme ich am Besten eine Tabelle, mach oben rechts das bild rein, oben links ein wenig text und unten ein wenig text, da ist jetzt aber das problem, dass ich nie genau weiß wie groß das bild ist, und daher weiß ich dann auch nicht genau wieveil text ich noch oben links daneben packen muss und abwann ich ihn darunter machen muss..
Wenn mir da denkerisch jemand helfen könnte, wie ich das am besten mache, dann währe ich sehr dankbar..

Mfg, EmCee


----------



## Dario Linsky (27. Juli 2004)

Ich denke nicht, dass sich da was mit der Anordnung von Widgets machen lässt. Wenn du Gtk+ 2.x benutzen würdest, könntest du ein TextView benutzen, da kann man laut Dokumentation auch beliebige andere Widgets einfügen. Ansonsten wäre GtkHtml eine andere Möglichkeit, indem du einen String mit HTML-Tags benutzt.
Ob das aber mit Gtk 1.2 auch schon machbar ist, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Falls nicht, wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht um ein eigenes Widget herumkommen, das du selbst zeichnen müsstest.


----------



## MC Breit (29. Juli 2004)

Hi!
Ok, führt also doch kein weg drumherumm..
Ich werde jetzt die bildgröße berechnen und davon abhängig ausenherrum bauen, warscheinlich mit einem Fixed field..


----------

